# Anyone heard or used taotaole projectors?



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey all,

looking for a cheap solution for a family/neighborhood outdoor movie nights. not looking for anything too fancy and hoping to stay under $150 or so. Found taotaole 800 projector on amazon for relatively cheap solution w/ somewhat decent features. Looked at craigslist and other sources and a little leary of some of the used projectors available in my area currently. This seems to be a decent model given the price of around $100. Seems like new company out of China that is trying to break into the bargain basement niche w/ decent amazon reviews so far. Just curious if anyone has used this brand or model before? 

THANKS!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, given the specifications of only 800 lumens (much less in reality) and an native resolution of 800x480 dont expect great quality no matter what the reviews say. For the price I guess you get what you pay for. If thats all you have for a budget then I guess it will do.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah the specs are definitely way below what you would want for a more permanent solution for in house or more regular use, but for use a few times a year for movies with the kids outside it seems like it might be able to pass muster (as long as it's relatively dark). Not many real reviews of this brand out there so was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.


----------

